# TiledMaps und Levelaufbau



## Eichelhäer (8. Aug 2016)

Hallo,

gleich zum Thema. Sitz an einem Megaman Klon (das erste für NES) habe auch sämtliche Grafiken alles gut, ABER die verschiedenen Endbosse haben natürlich auch verschiedene Stages,
d.h. ich muss bei meiner Camera Klasse ( das ist die Klasse, die den View Port beschreibt) für jedes einzelne Level die Abmessungen per Hand ( exakte Wertangabe ) eingeben und genau das ist meine Frage:

Wie kann man für beliebige Level eine allgemeine Camera-update-Funktion schreiben ohne die einzelnen Abmessungen per Hand einzugeben?

Als Ergänzung möchte ich noch anmerken, dass das Level dynamisch gezeichnet wird, d.h. ich zeichne nicht das ganze Level auf einmal, sondern nur den Bereich des Levels der für den Spieler tatsächlich sichtbar ist(View Port), was auch tadellos funktioniert.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich erreichen, dass zunächst einmal kein Background vorhanden ist, was aber noch nicht feststeht und der Spieler nur das Level sieht und NICHT was außerhalb der tatsächlich gezeichneten Tiles liegt.

Ich hoffe das Problem ist klar und wäre für Anregungen dankbar,

Gruß Eichelhaer


----------



## Sogomn (9. Aug 2016)

Was meinst Du mit "Stages"? Ich kenne Megaman nicht so gut, daher weiß ich nicht, wie es funktioniert.



Eichelhäer hat gesagt.:


> eine allgemeine Camera-update-Funktion


camera.update(); ?


----------



## Eichelhäer (28. Aug 2016)

Mit Stages meine ich die verschiedenen Level. Also z.B. Bomb-Man Stage oder Ice-Man Stage.
Kurz zum Spiel Megaman: Ziel des Spiel ist es Dr Willy zu besiegen und vorher seine Schergen mit ihren jeweiligen Stages. Von jedem Endboss bekommt man dessen Waffe und kann damit rumschiessen.
Ansonsten ist es ein ganz normales JnR. Aber zurück zum Thema:
Von einer öffentlichen Sprite-Download-Seite habe ich die Grafiken. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich die vorgegebenen Stages Tile für Tile nachbauen muss(vile Arbeit), da die Downloadfile in ihrer Reinform meines Erachtens nicht verwendbar ist. Ich verwende Tiled zur Erstellung der Stages. Hierzu noch eine Frage:
Ist es besser die Startpositionen der Gegner auf der Map zu setzten oder nachträglich im Code?

Als Anhang die Downloadfile in Reinform.


Die Frage ist nun, ob ich das Level so auf diese Weise lassen soll, oder ob ich alles als eine Art Streifen erstellen soll, um das Problem mit der Kamera in den Griff zu bekommen, denn ich möchte ja, dass der Spieler nur das Level sieht, wenn er spielt und nichts anderes.


----------



## InfectedBytes (28. Aug 2016)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht ganz. Du zeichnest einfach nur den Sichtbaren Teil der Welt. Deiner Spieler bewegt sich halt umher und deine Camera folgt einfach dem Spieler. Da muss man eigentlich gar nichts manuell machen, da im Hintergrund automatisch alles passend zur Cameraposition gezeichnet wird.

Die Startposition solltest du definitiv NICHT im code angeben! Der Code bleibt komplett unabhängig von sowas, die Startpositionen kannst du beispielsweise in einem extra layer deiner tilemap definieren.


----------



## Eichelhäer (5. Sep 2016)

Ok, hat sich erledigt habe es geschafft.


----------

